# Online Computer Scan



## MCG (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been having a page come up that is titled "Online Computer Scan". It seems to find trojans and anything else that is suppose to blow my computer up and kill 10 people. The only problem I can find is this stupid Online Computer Scan that I can not close it. I have to go to task manager and close everything. Google Chrome Issue? Pop blocker is on. Any other way to block it?
Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2009)

Most of those are malware.   Run something like Adaware or Spybot and have it scan your system.


----------



## jonbey (Aug 30, 2009)

Never use a "scan" that is offered in a pop up. Best bet is to download Avast! or AVG (both have free for home use versions) and run one of those. I use Avast!.

Also, get a firewall, ZoneAlarm is good (and also have a free for home use version).


----------



## MCG (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, I've ran malware and spyware cleaners. So far I haven't seen it. Firewall and antivirus are already up to date.
This thing doesn't give you a choice. Seems to be running when it pops up. It will show a continue or cancel window, but clicking cancel starts it, as does trying to exit out. Can't close it from the task bar. Have to  do Ctrl Alt Del. 
Thanks  again


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2009)

Then you have an infected system.

You could try this one http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
This is a known-good online scanner.
You can also try this one from Micro$oft
http://Safety.Live.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2009)

We are seeing this too often with users in my office, even after they have been told what to do and what NOT to do. So far there are 2 versions that are hard to remove. Spybot can find it and remove it but reboot and it reinstalls and this is with system restore turned off. Give it a few more reboots or more time online and you will have all the same Trojans back again. One was rather insidious and the only way to get past the popup was to disconnect form the network. And the Mac version looks really cool (a lot of animated gifs) but is not quite as nasty....yet.

If you click on download it will download if you click on don't download it will download and in one version a mouse over downloads. If you get the popup Ctrl+Alt+Del and close IE in task manager.

And I am sorry to tell anyone this but so far the only sure solution we have come up with is to reghost. I am searching for the reinstall point but so far I have not been able to locate it and all "reputable" security companies do not seem to know where it is either or they are not admitting they do yet. And it gets real time consuming going through the registry so..... reghost


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Sep 6, 2009)

I would try Vipre from Sunbelt Software you can use it for 15 days for free and it is a fully functional program.  It has been able to remove malware that the other free scanners like Adaware and Spybot couldn't.  You can get it at sunbeltsoftware.com


----------

